# ASUS P5K-SE Overclocking



## sfroom (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello,

I built my first system in many years this past weekend, and after a few speedbumps, it's now up and running.  However, I have read a few things on the internet, and am interesting in some mild overclocking / optimizing of system performance.

First, here's the hardware:

ASUS P5K-SE Motherboard
Intel E8400 "Wolfdale" processor @ 3.0 Ghz
2 x 1GB Mushkin PC-6400 800Mhz ram

Now, the processor supports a 1333 Mhz bus.  However, I've read that the motherboard only supports a 1333 Mhz frontside bus when the memory is running at 1066 Mhz?  Is that true, or is it vice versa?

Would it be difficult to run the Mushkin 800 Mhz memory at 1066?  The RAM has heat spreaders, and the case has excellent coolding, so I don't think heat will be an issue.

Ideally, I'd like to run the bus at 1333, the ram at 1066 and I would be happy to overclock the processor.  I installed an OCZ "Vanquisher" CPU cooler, and my case has 2 x 120 mm fans, so I don't think processor heat will be a problem either.

While I understand the concept of ratios and multipliers, I'm by no means familiar.

Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

I had that board and i got my E6850 (also @ 3 GHz) to 3536 but it wasn't stable because i was new to OCing myself.

I ran my RAM (same as the one in my specs) @ 800, without OC, and @ 1062, with OC but, as i said, it was unstable (crashed in prime95).

Look here: this is for my current board.

Dunno if your RAM is as good as mine (or better) but you can try with looser timings (5-5-5-15) @ your aimed speed.

Remember: Wolfdale is a 45 nm CPU while mine is a Conroe (65 nm) and thus, the volts required in mine are much higher then your's @ the same speed.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jun 21, 2008)

change the memory divider if your unhappy if not run your memory 1:1 so you'd be able to go 400fsb and your ram would be 800 then just keep clocking up to the point of the chip and memory being stable


----------



## sfroom (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, after a little research, I'm thinking that I'll leave the memory multiplier be and run the memory at 800 Mhz. 

A little research seems to indicate that running the bus at 400 Mhz will probably be the best and most stable OC.  It will run the processor at 3.6, FSB as 1600 and RAM at 800, which I would be quite happy with.

Now my only concern is whether the motherboard will run at 1600 FSB, because it's only advertised to run up to 1333, and my understanding is that the P5K-SE isn't particularly overclockable.

Then new P5K-SE/EPU apparently runs at 1600, and it's practically the same board (plus the EPU chip), so hopefully the most recent BIOS might allow the board to run at 1600?

I'm still in the research phase, haven't played around with the bios at all yet.  Any further tips would be greatly appreciated.

Does anyone know if the P5K-SE can run at 1600?


----------



## echo75 (Jun 23, 2008)

i ran mine at 1520 FSB with my E6850 at 3.8 Ghz so i think it can


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jun 27, 2008)

they ran run upto 2000 no problem its just limited on nb and sb voltages ect but custom pc got there p5k-se to 475fsb and when i built a system up with one in tested it got to 480 with my e6750 so... might even achive 500fsb with some better chipset cooling even though its a cheapo p35 board


----------

